# glabel: Can't store metadata



## Erratus (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm new to glabel and try to label my partitions on removable hard disks for usage in different slots.

For now I'm successful on all partitions but one:


```
glabel label s2home /dev/ad5s2h
glabel: Can't store metadata on /dev/ad5s2h: Input/Output error
```

fsck looks fine and a ufsid label is there, but I need a human readable label and cannot create/change it.


----------



## Erratus (Jun 1, 2009)

Just want to add that


```
glabel clear -v /dev/ad5s2h
```

results in Input/output error too.

Surprisingly 


```
tunefs -L s2home /dev/ad5s2h
```

works and creates label /ufs/s2home. Still questioning myself why /label/s2home cannot be created?


----------

